
The death of localhost and the rise of cloud development - catk
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/03/the-death-of-localhost-and-the-rise-of-cloud-development/
======
ArtDev
We should all be using provisioned virtual machines for development. This is
disgrace.

As long as the internet is slow, not doing development locally really really
sucks.

